# Sony G90



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

what would be gained from banding two of the G90's together,and how would they reference each other to the screen? and yes, i am aware these are $20,000 units.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the G90, but in general, people band 2 units together to increase brightness.

If the G90 is an analog set, you'd have them both calibrated to the exact same brightness levels. Since analog sets product true blacks, you'd essentially be increasing your contrast ratio as a side benefit.

if the G90 is a digital projector, the blacks are likely to get brighter from the dual PJ setup - so you would actually see a small decrease in picture quality.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

ratchet

Are you referring to two identical images superimposed (stacked) or each projector producing one half of the image (blended)

Bill


----------

